Ask HN: Why is Microsoft not part of FAANG? - dawhizkid
======
PaulHoule
FAANG doesn't make a lot of sense as a category, but it the kind of glib thing
that rolls off the tongue.

For instance, Apple is a hardware manufacturer. The other ones aren't. Amazon
has a major presence in e-commerce. The others do not. Netflix has more in
common with the Walt Disney Corporation and 20th Century Fox than the others.
Facebook and Google do look similar if you squint, however.

In another world not too far from this one, Netflix might be off the list,
Microsoft might be on. Maybe Tesla would be on the list.

------
LinuxBender
Microsoft may be part of that sooner than later. They are actively
discouraging folks from using the Office suite of products and instead using
their cloud solutions, similar to Google docs.

Then there is the gaming side of the fence. With time, less people will have
games installed locally. As is, you may find it difficult to play any M$ games
without internet connectivity. Combine this with cortana staring into your
soul, and they might start to slip into the name.

What can you spell if you add the letter M?

